# Scarborough - Sat Morning 9/2/08



## Guest

I could possibly be interested if I am able to borrow my mates trailer (dont have roof racks).


----------



## rob316

hey lazybugger , easy launch area to find ? , i havn't fished redcliffe/scarborough since i was 10 , i was going to do my local manly wello pt trip , but i'm getting tired and need a change of scenery , i might tag along just to get to know the area again....rob


----------



## andybear

Hi all,

Might see you out there, I will be launching a bit further North though.....perhaps.....if I can find my yak under the rubbish in the shed...and some fishing gear...I love being organized!

cheers Andybear


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I'm going for change in tactics.......cant get a bite out there lately.

I think I'll try to russle up some live bait and go after the bastards that did this. :twisted:


----------



## Flump

Was that a shark or a mackeral that did that Paul :shock: ? Looks to have had a fairly handy set of teeth on it whatever it was!

I'll try and make it to the ramp at five but can't guarantee to get a leave pass  , don't wait for me, I'll catch up if I can make it.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

It was a little shark ( about 1 mtr) Flump. There very common in summer and go like the clappers if you hook one. You can get them on larger paddle tail sp's or pillies or livies.

I'm ganna go old school, got some pilllies and will try and get some live bait. Cant get much at all on artificials at the moment. There are sharks and heaps of manta rays at the moment and the fish seem to be hard to find.


----------



## quadman

Darn, just a week out from getting my boat and u guys r going out to my old haunt to mix it up.
Maybe next time.
Cheers.
Paul


----------



## rob316

ar-we-ther-yet , i got out to my little spot at st.helena on wednesday and scored 3 lippers , 4 shovelnose and "half" a nice snapper....the bloody bronzies were everywhere and the best i managed to get in was 4ft 4inches , it had a mouthful of the cleanest sharpest 1/4 teeth i've ever seen !!! they are healthy and bloody fiesty , and not to mention scary as crap when thrashing around the yak in 26ft of murky/fresh mixed bay water....

got a gaestro type bug but hoping to wake up better in the morn to get out there..


----------



## BlueRoo

I'll see you out there. Flame Prowler. Wont be 5am though. Still have to load the kayak and get everything in the car. Will be a bit later.
Stue


----------



## BlueRoo

Yaks on and the cars packed. All set to go. 
Just gotta get some bait on the way down. Dont wait for me. I'll see you all out there. Yeehaa!!! :lol: :lol: 
Stue


----------



## jaredluke

I'll be down there tommorrow but probably at around 5:30-6:00


----------



## polylureosis

Might give it a bash myself.


----------

